# For Viewing by Men Only



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Reasons Why Dogs Are Better Than Women

Dogs don't cry. 
Dogs love it when your friends come over. 
Dogs don't care if you use their shampoo. 
Dogs think you sing great. 
A dog's time in the bathroom is confined to a quick drink. 
Dogs don't expect you to call when you are running late. 
The later you are, the more excited dogs are to see you. 
Dogs will forgive you for playing with other dogs. 
Dogs don't notice if you call them by another dog's name. 
Dogs are excited by rough play. 
Dogs understand that farts are funny. 
Dogs love red meat. 
Anyone can get a good-looking dog. 
If a dog is gorgeous, other dogs don't hate it. 
Dogs don't shop. 
Dogs like it when you leave lots of things on the floor. 
A dog's disposition stays the same all month long. 
Dogs never need to examine the relationship. 
A dog's parents never visit. 
Dogs love long car trips. 
Dogs understand that instincts are better than asking for directions. 
Dogs understand that all animals smaller than dogs were made to be hunted. 
Dogs like beer. 
Dogs don't hate their bodies. 
No dog ever bought a Kenny G or Hootie & the Blowfish album 
No dog ever put on 100 pounds after reaching adulthood. 
Dogs never criticize. 
Dogs agree that you have to raise your voice to get your point across.
Well trained dogs listen to warnings and don't view articles they're directed not to. LOL


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

morriscsps said:


>


I'm guessing that's you Jack? Smart Dog. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Did ya REALLY think we weren't gonna look?:biggrin1:

Be careful or we'll start the LONG list of how dogs are better than men!ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just how many men do we have here?


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

ound: with a title like that you know we would look ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Dave, Dave, Dave.........ound: ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Just how many men do we have here?


Not enough. Yeah 97 views tells me roughly that 94 were probably ladies. Only one woman Donna was bold enough to admit that she looked at my "naked picture". ound: You gals are predictable. Karen , go ahead and post the other side of the story. I'll probably agree with them. lol


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

The other side ound:
Why Dogs Are Better Than Men

1. Dogs do not have problems expressing affection in public.

2. Dogs miss you when you're gone.

3. Dogs feel guilty when they've done something wrong.

4. Dogs admit when they're jealous.

5. Dogs are very direct about wanting to go out.

6. Dogs do not play games with you-except fetch (and they never laugh at how you throw.)

7. You can train a dog.

8. Dogs are easy to buy for.

9. The worst social disease you can get from dogs is fleas.

10. Dogs understand what "no" means.

11. Dogs mean it when they kiss you.

12. Middle-aged dogs don't feel the abadon u for a younger owner.

13. Dogs don't mind if u do all the driving.

14. Dogs don't step on the imaginary brake.

15. Dogs don't care if you have morning breath.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff, I was expecting worse. Probably true for all of these. I admit , we're a bad lot. ound:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That was a riot Dave nice to have something to send my male friends!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Atticus said:


> That was a riot Dave nice to have something to send my male friends!


Here I thought you were a lady Jody. LOL Glad someone liked it. Definitely not enough guys on here.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I can honestly say, and really mean this . . .i successfully resisted the urge to avoid peeking in this read all day long . . .but the curiosity finally got the better of me LOL.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I can honestly say, and really mean this . . .i successfully resisted the urge to avoid peeking in this read all day long . . .but the curiosity finally got the better of me LOL.


But if you were clairvoyant you would know what was here. ?ound:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

HA and of course I looked at the naked one too but really what can you say about a dog that looks like that! Yikes YES i know i'm sure they are VERY sweet.


----------

